
1984 Soviet Union Reply to President Reagan Bombing Joke - vinnyglennon
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bN5wL1nw7XA&fbclid=IwAR3BpdAgMvJnm_s1lTZ8L7xzXoea1RPVJQoY9h9FaLaGoY8nDl36cR_uHvk
======
vinnyglennon
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/We_begin_bombing_in_five_minut...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/We_begin_bombing_in_five_minutes)

